# The 5th annual  CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet - SUNDAY October 10



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2010)

PERHAPS THE PERFECT DAY FOR A SWAP MEET -- 10-10-10  -- YES -- The 5th annual  CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet will be coming up on SUNDAY October 10th 2010 - LOCATION The PIKE BAR & GRILL which is the same location we have had ALL of our CYCLONE COASTER swap meets from day 1 ( on the corner of 4th street & Hermosa - which is 2 blocks NORTH of Portfolio Coffeehouse where are monthly "Sunday Ride" originates  from ) 

     Thanks again to the PIKE BAR & GRILL for being open early to serve the most important meal of the day - breakfast - coffee - cocktails - to those attending the 5th annual CYCLONE COASTER swap meet

     For those who were not able to make it to the Flying A Studio - why don't you come on down to the 5th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - don't be shy & bring down your pre war & post war vintage bicycle parts & bicycles to sell & pass on to fellow enthusiasts for some cold hard cash for your own projects - A great way to keep the hobby alive & local - I think we all have parts & projects that are a back burners we could free up some space in our storage units - garages - living rooms - dens - kitchens - bed rooms - back yards - etc - Keep in mind that one man's trash is another man's treasure - 

     The  CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet will be followed to a vintage bicycle ride which will start from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE around NOON after we packed it up - A friendly FYI for all - as far as parking goes if you are coming down for the swap meet itself to find that missing piece for your project - bring a bike & park in the residential neighborhoods in or around the FREE Swap Meet itself & ride on in - or - if you are a vendor you can UNLOAD your items then go to park in the surrounding areas  - Check back here on our website as well as the Classicbicyclefanatics.com - the Schwinn Forums - the Cabe - Craigslist - & we will see you out there -


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2010)

*SWAP MEET this SUNDAY 7:00 AM*

*Come down early BEFORE American Pickers Show up & buy everything -- *


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 8, 2010)

Another great local free to buy and sell swap meet come early


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 11, 2010)

This was a great swap for us city folks several parts and bikes exchanged hands. A gill motorbike sold for $300, nice pair of motorbike fenders sold for $40, (a 38 canti frame sold for $100) The Saint is going to crap his pirate pants) Just kidding Sarmis. And there were several other non Schwinn items exchanging hands as well. 

It was rumored The American Pickers were in town but it turns out only a bunch of American Nose Pickers showed up. 

Pictures to follow


----------

